# planted tank any suggestions



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

I would like some advice on how to make our tank better


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Any suggestions would just be a matter of personal preference as your tank is beautiful as it is. I would(1) trim the foreground plants at the left side of the image, (2) place some rocks trailing from the center to the left corner of the image and maybe (3) plant some vals behind the red lotus. As I previously mentioned, your tank is stunning as it is.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tank. Plants look so healthy. If you are looking for ideas then perhaps a few suggestions that you could do:
Slope the terrain
Add a large rock or a piece of driftwood (maybe 2). Plant the sword behind the rock or driftwood.
Plant the tall plants at the back to give illusion of dept and shortest at the front.
The stem plant to the left foreground of the image can be moved to the mid-ground and you can plant some other groundcover plant in its place.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Like the others side, looks like you only have to work on placement and hardscape. Nice piece of branching manzanita is what I would do and I would also move the lotus off center and to the left or right third so the scape is more asymmetric.

I would also get rid of one of the big swords as it looks a bit too overgrown with the 2 big ones.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

wow,good light, i am agree with 2wheelsx2，take out the swords, and some sunset Hygro. the strong light can make the lotus flowers, if i were you, hg carpet field, red lotus on middle left, and some other plants surround it. holp you can get the lotus flower,


----------

